# '75 Tissot Seastar Chrono



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else spotted this watch on ebay last week. A guy selling his dads Tissot Seastar with papers, limited info & a few grainy photos.

Well I took a punt on it & I'm glad I did.

Far better condition than I was expecting and running beautifully.

Thought i'd post a few photos.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That is lovely, & it is in great shape, the bezel always seems to be missing on these models

What papers did you get?

Martin


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to the club










Mine says Hi!

Mike


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice watch


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

martinzx said:


> That is lovely, & it is in great shape, the bezel always seems to be missing on these models
> 
> What papers did you get?
> 
> Martin


Came with an International Guarantee book / Certificate of Origin & instruction manual.

Check out page 3 of the instruction manual...


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

You can still make out some of the original printing on the plastic / rubber bezel.... first photo @ 7


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent to true still going strong mines from 1971


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

I do like those dark dials.... but from what I've seen the dark / coloured dials drive the price up out of my reach (for now).

What's the approx price for a movement service / clean for the valjoux?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

cookdamo said:


> What's the approx price for a movement service / clean for the valjoux?


You could ask our host Roy at RLT?

Mike


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

tixntox said:


> cookdamo said:
> 
> 
> > What's the approx price for a movement service / clean for the valjoux?
> ...


Will do


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice buy very tidy indeed welldone


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Lovey watch - congrats!


----------



## peter-g (May 14, 2012)

cookdamo said:


> Not sure if anyone else spotted this watch on ebay last week. A guy selling his dads Tissot Seastar with papers, limited info & a few grainy photos.
> 
> Well I took a punt on it & I'm glad I did.
> 
> ...


 "Very nice"


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Beautiful clean dial, nice creamy tritium markers,... Clean hands, overall very nice piece.

Congratz...


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Blimey, did well to spot that - top purchase!


----------

